# Rhino Boat



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 21-6 Rhino Bay Boat, the motor went out and i want to put new one on, but can't find the data plate that tells what hp it is rated for. Anyone on here have any info to help me out? Thanks in advance, James


----------



## oldenred (Jun 12, 2011)

call the manufacturer, they will know. you might even be able to download a manual online that will tell you. go to their site


----------



## Cobb Man (Jun 12, 2011)

Call Will Masey at custom marine in statesboro they use to sell rhinos.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 12, 2011)

Cobb might have the best idea.

It's been said Rhino boats are a Sea Chaser ripoff by an ex-employee starting his own business, now nonexistent.
See if the Carolina Skiff stuff might be close or any help at all. Looks like a 200hp might be it. Click the style and specs.
http://www.carolinaskiff.com/boats.html
Really did like them boats.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 12, 2011)

Rabbitchaser said:


> I have a 21-6 Rhino Bay Boat, the motor went out and i want to put new one on, but can't find the data plate that tells what hp it is rated for. Anyone on here have any info to help me out? Thanks in advance, James



The boat has to have a yellow and black tag on per Coast Guard Regs....it will have the max HP rating on it somewhere....What HP did you have? if you had a 150 your pretty close to max HP I'd bet.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 13, 2011)

oldenred said:


> call the manufacturer, they will know. you might even be able to download a manual online that will tell you. go to their site



Rhino is out of business.


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 13, 2011)

There is no Tag to be found on my boat..i looked everywhere..this boat was built in Baxley and the company no longer exist. i have a 150 on it but i know he was putting 200's on them..i found a 225 at a good deal but don't want to go over the rating of the boat..thanks everyone for the info..


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 13, 2011)

Rhino may be out of business but the last known contact I had there was a Mr. Nash (pretty sure that was his last name) I have friends who may know a contact number for him, I will see what I can come up with for ya rabbit.

If you put a 225 on it and it is overpowered I have been told your insurance company will not cover you in the event of some type of damage, I don't kniow if it's true or not though.


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 13, 2011)

Billy Nash is his name, i know him but he has since moved and i don't have a number on him, yeah i don't want to overpower, for insurance reasons and also been told the DNR will send you home if you are that way..thanks for all the help and if you can get a number for me i would appreciate it..thanks


----------



## pthunter74 (Jun 13, 2011)

#2       Yesterday, 04:30 PM  
pthunter74     Join Date: Nov 2010
Location: savannah
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am not sure of the web site but I got a formula of line for figuring this out.Its something like width x length x2-90.So a 16ftx4ftx2-90=38 or rounded up is a 40hp.You can google coast gaurd max hp formula and get it sraight off the site hope this helps.


----------

